# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  اجرای فایل exe در برنامه

## aminadibi

سلام دوستان عزیز
رو داخل یه برنامه دلفی 8 اجرا کرد.EXEمی خواستم بدونم چه جوری می شه یه فایل  
در واقع کدی را که برای یک دکمه باید نوشت تا یک برنامه دیگه رو اجرا کنه چیه؟

----------


## ali643

ShellExecute&#40;Handle, nil, PChar&#40;ExtractFilePath&#40;Application.ExeName&  #41; + 'Program\Setup.exe'&#41;,nil, nil, SW_SHOW&#41;;
اینو یه تستی بکن

----------


## 5233152

کمک کمک کمک کمک کمک ...............................
وقتی برنامه سی شار÷ی را که نوشتم  میخواهم اجرا کند خطای زیر را میده.
Error 1 Program 'D:\anbar project\anbar\anbar\obj\x86\Debug\anbar.exe' does not contain a static 'Main' method suitable for an entry point anbar

----------


## یوسف زالی

ایرادت واضحه.
در ضمن پست و تالار رو اشتباه انتخاب کردید.
قوانین رو هم رعایت نکردید.

----------

